# Water in car speaker...



## Michael31986 (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi everyone! I'm new here. I had a question I'm hoping can be answered. I have a Nissan rogue and I was driving and some water spilled over on the passenger side. Some water splashed onto the passenger side door speaker grill and I just want to know if I should be worried or if the speaker doors have waterproof protection. It's not that all the water went into the passenger door speaker cause most of it went on the carpet in my mat but some splashEd into the speaker grill. 

I just let it air dry. 

Are the stock speakers protected from water?


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Stock speakers are often paper cones. Some are treated paper, some are not. Pull the door panel, or grill cover off and look at it. Assuming they are treated, you will be fine.


----------



## Michael31986 (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't think the grill cover comes off of the Nissan Rogue. I'm not sure how to take it off.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

gijoe said:


> Stock speakers are often paper cones. Some are treated paper, some are not. Pull the door panel, or grill cover off and look at it. Assuming they are treated, you will be fine.


Usually they are treated being they are of OEM. At least with the newer vehicles.


Michael:

You should be fine. If you need a guide to take the door panel off you probably will find it on youtube.


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

I really wouldn't worry about it. Even if it's an untreated piece of factory garbage, just don't play it until it potentially dries out (if it even got wet). Ie overnight.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

the speaker is recessed a bit behind the grill so I'd say it probably didn't even get wet. don't worry about it.


----------



## Michael31986 (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks guys I mean it played music fine as soon as it happened. Im probably being a worry wart. Just ocd since car is new.


----------



## Michael31986 (Feb 19, 2016)

What can I use to clean the grill.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

Michael31986 said:


> What can I use to clean the grill.


water hose,,,, just kidding 

i use alcohol wipe..


----------

